# Why should teen pregnancy get all the fun? Survey!



## heather92

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you?
How old were you when you got pregnant?
How far along were you when you found out?
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?
Were you in school when you were pregnant?
Were you in school when LO arrived?
Was your pregnancy planned? 
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? 

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB?
Does FOB help with LO?
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant?
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby?

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they?
What is the best part about being a parent?
What is the hardest part of being a parent?
What is your LO's temperament like?
What is your LO's favorite activity right now?


----------



## Kians_Mummy

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 19
How old were you when you got pregnant? 18
How far along were you when you found out? 7 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Brilliant
Were you in school when you were pregnant? Nope
Were you in school when LO arrived? Nope
Was your pregnancy planned? Yes
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Nope

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yes
Does FOB help with LO? Yes
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Shocked!
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Amazed

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1 and he's 4 months
What is the best part about being a parent? Seeing him smile and giggle
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Seeing him upset
What is your LO's temperament like? Cheeky!
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Playing with his Easter Duck :D


----------



## rainbows_x

THE PREGNANCY
How old are you? 20.
How old were you when you got pregnant? 19.
How far along were you when you found out? 4 weeks.
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Everyone was really excited!
Were you in school when you were pregnant? No.
Were you in school when LO arrived? No.
Was your pregnancy planned? NTNP.
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? No, never.

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yes.
Does FOB help with LO? Yes.
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Shock haha.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Shock again, and went straight into "daddy mode".

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1, she will be 8 months next week.
What is the best part about being a parent? Everything!
What is the hardest part of being a parent? The crying, not knowing what she wants.
What is your LO's temperament like? She's chilled out, but has her drama moments when she's not getting enough attention.
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Smacking everything hah, climbing on things and falling to sleep on her activity table - currently doing so!


----------



## _laura

THE PREGNANCY
How old are you? 20
How old were you when you got pregnant? 19
How far along were you when you found out? 25 weeks :haha:
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?Shock, then excitement!
Were you in school when you were pregnant? Nope, I was in my first year of Uni.
Were you in school when LO arrived? Nope. I took the year out. Going back in Sept.
Was your pregnancy planned? Nope! Complete surprise
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Nope, Never.

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yup :)
Does FOB help with LO? All the time!
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Shocked then happy.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Cried his eyes out!

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1 and 5 months in a week
What is the best part about being a parent? I honestly can't pick one thing, everything about him is amazing.
What is the hardest part of being a parent? The sleepless nights and not being able to help when he cries (due to teething etc)
What is your LO's temperament like? Hes incredibly happy most of the time, everyone comments on how good he is and how little he cries when he's with everyone else!
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Going in his bouncer, shuffling around the room and dancing with you to songs.


----------



## heather92

I don't know why I wrote so many questions I can't even answer. :dohh:

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? - I'm eighteen, nineteen in June. :D
How old were you when you got pregnant? - Trinity was born when I was fifteen and moved in with me when I was sixteen.
How far along were you when you found out? - She was about six months old when I met her. :haha:
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? - I wasn't pregnant... but I lost a lot of friends when I took her in. One guy in particular had been my best friend since we were kids, and he decided I was being "overdramatic" about her. So I told people like that to GTFO, basically. But most of my friends have been really understanding, even if they don't fully get it.
Were you in school when LO arrived? - I was a junior when she moved in.


THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? - Only met him a few times.
Does FOB help with LO? - Well, he gave her the cute genes, if that counts. I'm glad her birth mother managed to sleep with someone more attractive than she is. :haha:
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? - He never wanted her back once he saw she was happy with me.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? - I think he was stoned for her entire infanthood lol. He used to call me in the middle of the night while stoned and want to talk to Trin. :dohh:

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? - One, and she's... 43 months!? Eek!
What is the best part about being a parent? - The cuddle time. haha. She'd rather play with my cousin and niece, but when it's nap time, she wants me. <3 There's sooo many other things I love about it, but those are the best moments.
What is the hardest part of being a parent? - College + sick preschooler = utter exhaustion. 
What is your LO's temperament like? - She's what psychologists call a "difficult baby." Her teacher describes her as "mouthy and mean." I'm pretty sure it's just an age thing, but oh my gosh it's frustrating to have people telling me I need to medicate her. She's THREE. :growlmad:
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? - Having her hair and nails done. Haha she's such a girl. <3


----------



## _laura

heather92 said:


> I'm glad her birth mother managed to sleep with someone more attractive than she is. :haha:


:rofl:


----------



## Rhio92

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? *18*
How old were you when you got pregnant? *17*
How far along were you when you found out? *4 weeks*
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? *angry but supportive*
Were you in school when you were pregnant? *sixth form*
Were you in school when LO arrived? *again, sixth form*
Was your pregnancy planned? *nopeee*
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? *no*

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? *nope*
Does FOB help with LO? *LOL*
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? *pleased*
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? *dunno, I was toobusy looking at connor*

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? *1 son, 5 months* 
What is the best part about being a parent? *his beautiful smiles *
What is the hardest part of being a parent? *exhaustion*
What is your LO's temperament like? *happy, chatty*
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? *bouncing  *


----------



## sarahxx

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 18
How old were you when you got pregnant? 17
How far along were you when you found out? 6 weeks!
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?
Were you in school when you were pregnant? err not the best..
Were you in school when LO arrived? Nope
Was your pregnancy planned? Kind of, argh 
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Not at allll

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? No, as of today he has moved to the other side of the country!
Does FOB help with LO? Not at all
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Happy
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Aww he cried because he was so happy 

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1, she's 5 months 
What is the best part about being a parent? Everything!
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Lack of sleep, definitely definitely!
What is your LO's temperament like? Dead chilled out and happy 
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Squeaking, she learnt it off the seagulls a while ago and she loves it!


----------



## Jem_x3

THE PREGNANCY
How old are you? 21 (still a teen at heart :haha: )
How old were you when you got pregnant? 19
How far along were you when you found out? 6 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Happy but shocked
Were you in school when you were pregnant? Noo
Were you in school when LO arrived? No
Was your pregnancy planned? NTNP
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? No

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? No.. as of a week ago
Does FOB help with LO? I hope he will but we're going through a bad time atm
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Happy
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? He was so happy and I saw him change from the minute he first held her

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1 and almost 9 months!
What is the best part about being a parent? Everything, watching her grow and learn to do new things. The massive grin she gives me when she looks at me :D
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Being on my own and not really having any support or help
What is your LO's temperament like? She's happy all the time but if I take something off her that she wants she can throw a right strop :haha:
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Rocking on her legs (hopefully turn into a crawl soon!) though she does roll from her belly to sitting up and gets around like that.. and touches everything she isn't supposed to!


----------



## hcf1990

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 20
How old were you when you got pregnant? 19
How far along were you when you found out? Not sure as I'd only had one cycle since coming off the pill
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Very happy. My Nan cried
Were you in school when you were pregnant? No
Were you in school when LO arrived? No
Was your pregnancy planned? Yes
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Not even for a second 

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yes
Does FOB help with LO? Always
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Extremely happy
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Was close to tears as he was the first to see him (I had a emergency c-section) and couldn't believe we had made something so precious and beautiful

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? One and he is 17weeks
What is the best part about being a parent? Waking up to the biggest smile staring up at me
What is the hardest part of being a parent? The frustration of not being able to work out why he is crying sometimes 
What is your LO's temperament like? Happy and content 99% of the time and a little monster 1% of the time
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Chewing on anything he can get his hands on including me and OH. He's also tried to chew the kitten aswell


----------



## laura1991

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 19
How old were you when you got pregnant? 17
How far along were you when you found out? 20 weeks 
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Family were great, an amazing support, friends were excited but shocked 
Were you in school when you were pregnant? college
Were you in school when LO arrived? college
Was your pregnancy planned? nope 
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Noo

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Nopee
Does FOB help with LO? Yehh
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? excited!
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? cried and had the biggest smile in the world 

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? One, 13 months 
What is the best part about being a parent? waking up to Lilys big smile and watching her grow! 
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Trying to juggle revision and Lily
What is your LO's temperament like? shes so content and happy 
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? standing up and trying to walk but falling over!


----------



## annawrigley

Oh man I used to do about 10 million of these on Myspace per day ;)

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? *18*
How old were you when you got pregnant? *16*
How far along were you when you found out? *From my LMP and scan (the due dates were 3 days apart) I was 2 weeks, but AFAIK thats impossible so  4?*
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? *My friends were really pleased and excited, my family not so much but they were supportive.*
Were you in school when you were pregnant? *Nope.*
Were you in school when LO arrived? *Nope.*
Was your pregnancy planned? *NTNP.*
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? *No.*

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? *Nope.*
Does FOB help with LO? *Er, kinda.*
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? *His feelings on it changed on a daily basis *
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? *Walked in, said "yaright", refused to hold him cos of his misshapen head, left cos he was awkward with my family being there, came back the next day, wouldn't hold him for ages so I walked off and said I was gonna go get a cup of tea, came back and he was holding him  He loves him now so I suppose I would rather it was this way round.*

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? *1 son, 13 months.*
What is the best part about being a parent? *Watching him learn new things, being proud of him, hugs and kisses, just dunno he's just lovely.*
What is the hardest part of being a parent? *Sleepless nights (still), colic, never being able to fully switch off.*
What is your LO's temperament like? *He's lovely, he's chatty and friendly and affectionate and weird and funny!! *
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? *Erm, everything, walking around exploring, he loves being outside, copying everything we do and just being cool.*


----------



## Neferet

THE PREGNANCY
How old are you? 20
How old were you when you got pregnant? 17 
How far along were you when you found out? about 5 weeks I think
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Everyone was shocked.some people were really nice about it... other people weren't as nice.
Were you in school when you were pregnant? No. I quit sixth form a couple of weeks before I found out I was preggo.
Were you in school when LO arrived? No.
Was your pregnancy planned? No.
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? No.

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? No. I never was.
Does FOB help with LO? Not really.
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Shocked... and then he decided he didn't want to be a father.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Ike was over a month old when he saw him for the first time! Can't remember how he reacted though.

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? One. He's almost 18 months old.
What is the best part about being a parent? Seeing LOs smiles and having cuddles. Oh, and seeing him learn new things.
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Dealing with tantrums and having to get up at stupid o clock in the morning.
What is your LO's temperament like? Happy, chilled, monstrous and extremely funny!
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Looking for cats/looking at pictures of cats.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 19 (20 in 6 days!!!!!!!!!!!1 :cry: :haha: )
How old were you when you got pregnant? 17 and 19
How far along were you when you found out? 8 weeks for my daughter, and 5 weeks for my son.
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Family was not exactly happy about my daughter, but everyone (but my mum) was happy for us the second time around. Friends were congratulatory. 
Were you in school when you were pregnant? Nope! 
Were you in school when LO arrived? nooo
Was your pregnancy planned? Second one more so than the first. 
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Nope, never.

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yup
Does FOB help with LO? When he wants to and doens't feel like being a lazy a*se!
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Excited :) hugged me both times. 
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Cried with my daughter, and was just smiling with my son

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? Two, 20 1/2 month old daughter called Robyn, 3 month old son called Logan
What is the best part about being a parent? The cuddles, the smiles, seeing them play, seeing them learn new things. They are my entire world.
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Lack of sleep. Not being able to stop when you're ill and feeling awful!
What is your LO's temperament like? Robyn's just cheeky, she'll lose it quickly if food isn't there on time or she's overtired though. Tantrum central!! Likes her own way :haha: My son is more laid back, but he's only ickle!!
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? My daughter loves playing in the garden and having books read to her. Colouring and play dough are also massive favourites! My son loves his baths!!


----------



## AirForceWife7

THE PREGNANCY 
*How old are you?
18.
How old were you when you got pregnant?
17.
How far along were you when you found out?
About 6 weeks.
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?
Only told two friends ... they were very supportive. My mom's side reacted horribly. Hubby's side & my dad were very supportive.
Were you in school when you were pregnant?
Yep, near the end of junior year.
Were you in school when LO arrived?
Nope.
Was your pregnancy planned? 
Nope, but I wouldn't take it back for anything.
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")?
Adoption was never considered .. I knew if I did it I would regret it my entire life. ''A'' was considered by my mother & her psycho fiancee, but not by me or the Hubby. 

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? 
Absolutely.
Does FOB help with LO? 
All the time .. He's a wonderful dad. Even after working 12 hour shifts, he will still get up at night to feed & change her.
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? 
He was ecstatic, which surprised me.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? 
He cried.

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 
One girl, 4 months tomorrow 
What is the best part about being a parent? 
Everything! Watching her smile, laugh, learn, develop, & react to every day things.
What is the hardest part of being a parent? 
When she's crying or is fussy when I'm in the middle of something important that needs done.
What is your LO's temperament like? 
She is honestly such a good baby. I'm blessed. She will smile all day .. the littlest things make her laugh, & she cries only when she's hungry or needs a change ... She is so good, I'm very lucky.
What is your LO's favorite activity right now?*
*Watching TV while cuddling or watching daddy play Xbox *


----------



## DreamComeTrue

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 20
How old were you when you got pregnant? 18
How far along were you when you found out? 10 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? shocked at first but they came round to it
Were you in school when you were pregnant? just finished college
Were you in school when LO arrived? no
Was your pregnancy planned? not trying not preventing :blush:
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? never

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? yes
Does FOB help with LO? all the time he is a great daddy
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? very happy 
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? he cried with happiness! 

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1 daughter, nearly 13 months
What is the best part about being a parent? cuddles & when she laughs with me & dances to the radio, shes a funny one! & shes starting to say mum! :happydance:
What is the hardest part of being a parent? when she wants to go to sleep but doesnt, she will still be giggling & jumping around at midnight :dohh:
What is your LO's temperament like? shes happy alot of the time but she screams if she can't have something she wants 
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? she loves being outside & pushing her baby in its pram, practising using her legs


----------



## 08marchbean

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? *21 (next week)*
How old were you when you got pregnant?*just turned 19*
How far along were you when you found out?*bout 5 weeks*
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?*shocked but good and supportive*
Were you in school when you were pregnant?*no had already finnished school*
Were you in school when LO arrived?*as above*
Was your pregnancy planned? *no*
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? *yes sort of*

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB?*yes*
Does FOB help with LO?*yes*
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant?*supportive*
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby?*nearly cried, cut the cord and held her strait away*

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they?*1 daughter, 13 months*
What is the best part about being a parent?*hugs and kisses off my little girl, and helping her learn new things and watching her achive new things all the time *
What is the hardest part of being a parent?*alot! sleepless nights, being on the go constanty, having a reeaaaly fussy baby, learning how to deal with tantrums! thinking 'am i doing the best for her' have i done something wrong etc*
What is your LO's temperament like? *little madame! *
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? *anything shes not supposed to be doing!*


----------



## x__Hannah__x

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 19
How old were you when you got pregnant? 17
How far along were you when you found out? 4-5 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Quite shocked
Were you in school when you were pregnant? Was in college but dropped out when I was 3-4 months pregnant.
Were you in school when LO arrived? No.
Was your pregnancy planned? Was a nice surprise :cloud9:
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Never.

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yes and happily engaged and getting married this September :cloud9:
Does FOB help with LO? Sometimes
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Shocked
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Was over the moon :cloud9:

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1 and she's 10 months in 2 weeks.
What is the best part about being a parent? Having cuddles with my princess :cloud9: although it's quite difficult :haha:
What is the hardest part of being a parent? When she's crying and whingy because she's tired :( 
What is your LO's temperament like? She's a right cheeky monkey at times, smiley most of the time :) 
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Rolling around and touching things she's not supposed to :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

*THE PREGNANCY* 
How old are you? _eighteen_
How old were you when you got pregnant? _seventeen_
How far along were you when you found out? _about 7 weeks, but i had blood & thought i miscarried so properly found out at a scan when i was 9 weeks & three days_
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? _completely shocked, most of my friends were supportive, but i never see them now_
Were you in school when you were pregnant? _yes, just finishing school, but i didn't know i was pregnant_
Were you in school when LO arrived? _nope_
Was your pregnancy planned? _oh noo_
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? _i knew they were options, but they just weren't right for me_

*THE FATHER*
Are you still with FOB? _oh hell no _
Does FOB help with LO? _nope. never._
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? _like an idiot. cried. _
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? _never met him._

*THE BABY*
How many children do you have, and how old are they? _one little boy, he is two months. three months on the 1st of may._
What is the best part about being a parent? _seeing him smile, quite a common answer_
What is the hardest part of being a parent? _when he is in pain, from trapped wind/getting injections_
What is your LO's temperament like? _really well behaved & happy, but he gets frustrated when he is over tired_
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? _going out walks in the pram, playing on the play mat.. being fed, lmao!_


----------



## amygwen

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? I'm 20.
How old were you when you got pregnant? I was 19 years old.
How far along were you when you found out? 14 weeks.
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? They weren't happy to say the least.
Were you in school when you were pregnant? Yes, university.
Were you in school when LO arrived? No, it was summertime.
Was your pregnancy planned? No not planned.
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Yes, both. 

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yes.
Does FOB help with LO? A LOT. :D
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? He was upset but after a while he came around.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? He was really good, he took initiative.

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1 and 10.5 months :)
What is the best part about being a parent? Seeing my LO reach milestones and just get more 'human' as he gets older LOL.
What is the hardest part of being a parent? It sucks having to go to school and work at the same time. It's a lot of stress. 
What is your LO's temperament like? He's really chilled out. I'm lucky I have a really good baby.
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Walking around :D


----------



## lizardbreath

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 21
How old were you when you got pregnant? 18-20
How far along were you when you found out? 5 weeks with Jaymee 6 weeks with Katherine
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Friends excited but scared for me both Times , and Family with Jaymee not so well , with Katherine everyone was super excited. ( except his dad ) 
Were you in school when you were pregnant? No I had already graduated
Were you in school when LO arrived? Nope 
Was your pregnancy planned? Jaymee No , Katherine Kinda sorta
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? No Because I had already Made the "A" Mistake once , and I couldnt go through adoption 

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yes
Does FOB help with LO? Yes , Somedays No and I want to murder him for it but usually hes pretty helpful.
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? With Jaymee like a scared 19 year old , with Katherine Scared but excited
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? With Jaymee he almost cried , With Katherine everything happened so fast that he just smiled

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 2 Jay is 23 months .. she will be 2 in less then a month , Kat is 8 weeks 
What is the best part about being a parent? watching them grow and learn
What is the hardest part of being a parent? sleepless nights and constant worry. 
What is your LO's temperament like? Jaymee is currently experiencing terrible twos but usually shes amazing. and Kats an amazing baby except for at night 
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Jaymees is playing with her cousin and kats is smiling


----------



## aidensxmomma

THE PREGNANCY
How old are you? 19, 20 on May 31st
How old were you when you got pregnant? 16 and 17
How far along were you when you found out? um...with Aiden, I was like 8 weeks or something, maybe farther than that; with Mady, I was 3 weeks, 3 days along
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? eh...it was hit or miss really...eventually they all came around but I'm not as close to some friends as I was before I got pregnant. Believe it or not, it's mostly my guy friends that are still around. 
Were you in school when you were pregnant? Yes, both times
Were you in school when LO arrived? For Aiden, yes; I graduated a few months before I had Mady
Was your pregnancy planned? Nope, neither of them were
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? For both pregnancies I had a fleeting thought of the other options, but I knew long before I got pregnant that if I ever did, I would keep the baby.

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yes I am...almost 4 years now
Does FOB help with LO? As much as he possibly can, he's been busy with work and college, but when he's home he does just as much as I do.
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Not badly, he just wasn't bursting with excitement either. 
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? He cried...it was adorable :haha:

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 2; Aiden is 3 and Mady is 20 months
What is the best part about being a parent? Watching my babies grow and seeing how happy they are...plus all the cuddles...I like almost everything though. :thumbup:
What is the hardest part of being a parent? When they both throw tantrums at the same time. :dohh:There's a lot of hard stuff, but it is nothing in comparison with all the good stuff.
What is your LO's temperament like? Both of them have quite the temper, but they are such sweethearts other times. They are also both very stubborn. Mady seems a lot more daring than Aiden, but Aiden is much more outgoing. Really, though, they are both pretty good kids, but they do have their bad days.
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? They love being outside no matter what the reason. Today we spent the day picking up garbage in our yard and they had a blast. :rofl:


----------



## Burchy314

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 18
How old were you when you got pregnant? 17
How far along were you when you found out? I kind knew from day one, but got a BFP at 4 weeks.
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Friends: shocked but happy Family: disappointed but happy.
Were you in school when you were pregnant? Yes senior year
Were you in school when LO arrived? Nope, graduated :)
Was your pregnancy planned? Yes.
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? NEVER

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Kind of. We are taking a break, but still go on dates and are working on thing.
Does FOB help with LO? When he can.
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Happy and excited.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Cried with happiness.

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? I have one 4 month old.
What is the best part about being a parent? Everything.
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Money and relationship stress and babies cringand wont settle.
What is your LO's temperament like? She only gets angry/cries when she is tired or hungry. She settles with a bottle or a binky.
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Her new jumper/entertainer thing and rolling over.


----------



## sarah0108

*THE PREGNANCY *
How old are you?
_ 18 years 3 months_

How old were you when you got pregnant?
_15 & 16_

How far along were you when you found out?
_ About 4/5weeks and 5 weeks_

How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?
_ shocked, upset, and every emotion under the sun but eventually came round to it_

Were you in school when you were pregnant?
_ First time yes, i was in my last year, second time i found out i was pregnant i was in 6th form, i quit a day or two later_

Were you in school when LO arrived?
_kind of, she was born during my GCSE's, maxie - nope._

Was your pregnancy planned?
_ Neither were planned but i like a suprise _

Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")?
_ Never._

*THE FATHER*
Are you still with FOB? 
_yep _

Does FOB help with LO?
_ yeah hes great, we'e had our ups and downs though_

How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? 
_ he was fine the first time.. awful the second time _

How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? 
_ Cried both times!! He looked after both of them more than i did in the first few days haha, he was in awe_


*THE BABY*
How many children do you have, and how old are they?
_ Two. 22 months and 10 months_

What is the best part about being a parent? 
_ The general sense of achievement, it makes you very proud!_

What is the hardest part of being a parent? 
_ The stress and not being able to do what you want. You cant even just 'nip' to the shop, everything has to be planned, sorted and arranged._

What is your LO's temperament like? 
_ Harriet is little miss bossy boots, but she is very clever so i think in her head she feels older so she looks and acts like a little drama queen  she is very caring though and very girly! Max is pretty relaxed really, quite a smiley boy and easily pleased LOL, hes far too active though! Its tiring to watch_

What is your LO's favorite activity right now?
_ Climbing  and playing with water _


----------



## x__amour

The Pregnancy
*How old are you?*
19.
*
How old were you when you got pregnant?*
18.

*How far along were you when you found out?*
4 weeks.

*How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?*
Very well. They've always been supportive.

*Were you in school when you were pregnant?*
I was not.

*Were you in school when LO arrived?*
No.

*Was your pregnancy planned?*
Sort of. We were NTNP. Got cold feet, too late by that point. :lol:

*Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")?*
Never. I am 100% pro-life as I want an attempted "a" and I have such a great respect for parents that choose adoption but it was not the road for me.

The Father
*Are you still with FOB?*
I am. 2 years, 4 months +. :D
*
Does FOB help with LO?*
All the time.

*How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant?*
Very well.
*
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby?*
Cried like a baby, so sweet. :)

The Baby
*How many children do you have, and how old are they?*
I have just one, she's 5 months.
*
What is the best part about being a parent?*
I love seeing my gorgeous girl grow and getting to hug and snuggle her every day. She's the sun to my world.

*What is the hardest part of being a parent?*
I definitely miss the freedom.

*What is your LO's temperament like?*
She is an angel. I lucked out so incredibly.

*What is your LO's favorite activity right now?*
Sitting, rolling over and over and over and singing.


----------



## stephaniexx

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 19
How old were you when you got pregnant? 18
How far along were you when you found out? 4 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? excited!
Were you in school when you were pregnant? college
Were you in school when LO arrived? college
Was your pregnancy planned? nope
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? no

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? yes :D
Does FOB help with LO? i couldnt ask for more hes amazing with her
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? pleased
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? we were both just stunned that she was here lol

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1 daughter, 5 months and a bubs on the way
What is the best part about being a parent? the fact that you are the most important person in their life and they always have the biggest smile for you :D 
What is the hardest part of being a parent? not being able to just decide to go out when i want, and no time for chilling out in this pregnancy lol
What is your LO's temperament like? very chatty!
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? chewing and cuddling her tigger teddy


----------



## JWandBump

*THE PREGNANCY*
How old are you?*19*
How old were you when you got pregnant?*Just turned 19*
How far along were you when you found out?*About 4-5weeks*
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?*Shocked at first but amazing support *
Were you in school when you were pregnant?*Nope*
Were you in school when LO arrived?*Nope*
Was your pregnancy planned?*No she was a happy suprise *
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? *Yes, because my OH said he would leave me if i diddnt have a "A".. I diddnt give in and he's glad i diddnt because he loves being a dad. Were completely happy *

*THE FATHER*
Are you still with FOB?*Yep*
Does FOB help with LO?*He's amazing, he does the night feeds so i can get more sleep *
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant?*Not good*
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby?*Shocked but so happy *

*THE BABY*
How many children do you have, and how old are they?*Only 1, Emily Jane she's 2weeks &2days old *
What is the best part about being a parent?*Everything!*
What is the hardest part of being a parent?*Tiredness and lack of energy in the first few weeks.. So far for me anyway*
What is your LO's temperament like?*Brilliant, she sleeps' alot and hardly ever cries. Only when she's hungry lol*
What is your LO's favorite activity right now?*Sleeping! *


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 19.
How old were you when you got pregnant? 18.
How far along were you when you found out? About 8 weeks roughly.
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Shocked then happy for us.
Were you in school when you were pregnant? Nope.
Were you in school when LO arrived? Nope.
Was your pregnancy planned? No, I was on the pill.
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? No!!

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yes we're getting married next year. :happydance:
Does FOB help with LO? Yep, he's a fantastic dad.
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Shocked as well but happy.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? :D Really really proud and happy. Smiling like mad. :cloud9:

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? Just the one and he's a month old.
What is the best part about being a parent? Watching him grow up and learn new things. :)
What is the hardest part of being a parent? When he cries for no reason.
What is your LO's temperament like? He's a happy baby. :)
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Bouncing in his bouncer chair.


----------



## EffyKat

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? *20*
How old were you when you got pregnant? *19*
How far along were you when you found out? *4 weeks*
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? *My family were shocked and my friends ditched*
Were you in school when you were pregnant? *Nope, just left*
Were you in school when LO arrived? *Nah*
Was your pregnancy planned? *Yes*
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? *Never ever! *

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? *Yes*
Does FOB help with LO? *Sometimes*
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? *He cried because he was so happy*
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? *He was amazed*

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? *1 and he's 18 weeks old*
What is the best part about being a parent? *The smiles, the cuddles, the loves and the unconditional love*
What is the hardest part of being a parent? *Seeing him hurt or being poorly*
What is your LO's temperament like? *He's happy and cheeky.*
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? *Playing, eating, and kissing people*


----------



## mummymunch

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 19
How old were you when you got pregnant? 18
How far along were you when you found out? 6 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? they were happy
Were you in school when you were pregnant? no
Were you in school when LO arrived? no
Was your pregnancy planned? yes
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? nope

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? yeah
Does FOB help with LO? more now than when she was a newborn
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? he was happy, then made a bacon sandwich
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? he cried :) 

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1 and shes 8 months
What is the best part about being a parent? seeing her grow and learn new things
What is the hardest part of being a parent? the lack of sleep!
What is your LO's temperament like? shes a happy one but throws the worst strops!
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? crawling and climbing!


----------



## YoungMummy08

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 21
How old were you when you got pregnant? 18 & 21
How far along were you when you found out? 3 weeks 2 days both times
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? friends happy both times, family pissed off then happy after finding out sexes
Were you in school when you were pregnant? college
Were you in school when LO arrived? nope
Was your pregnancy planned? 1st no 2nd yes
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Never

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? 1st no 2nd yes
Does FOB help with LO? 1st no lol 2nd yes
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? 1st happy 2nd happy
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? 1st cried 2nd hasnt been born

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? son 3 in june daughter due in august
What is the best part about being a parent? everything
What is the hardest part of being a parent? when hes ill & i cant make him better
What is your LO's temperament like? very happy children and active
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? 1st reading 2nd kicking me


----------



## Leah_xx

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 18
How old were you when you got pregnant? 16
How far along were you when you found out? 14 weeks and 5 days
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Most of my friends ditched me and told me i was making a mistake. My family was shocked but are there for support
Were you in school when you were pregnant? yes
Were you in school when LO arrived? yes
Was your pregnancy planned? No
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Not even for a second 

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? No
Does FOB help with LO? Not really
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? He said he wasnt ready to be a dad and wanted nothing to do with us
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? He was so happy and excited

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1 and she is 6.5 months
What is the best part about being a parent? Seeing her grow up and learn new things every day.
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Doing schooling and taking care of a child. And her having a part time dad
What is your LO's temperament like? She is happy and wild all the time, right now its alot less because she is really teething.
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Pretty munch anything. More the walking backwards in her walker and scooting herseld across the house from her play mat


----------



## Mellie1988

THE PREGNANCY
How old are you? 22
How old were you when you got pregnant? 18, 19 when I had Grace....20, 21 when I had Theo
How far along were you when you found out? 7/8 wks with G, 4w 4d with T
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Everyone was shocked, but happy first time, 2nd time everyone was really happy
Were you in school when you were pregnant? Nope
Were you in school when LO arrived? N/A
Was your pregnancy planned? G wasn't, T was.
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Nope 

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yeah :) 6 years this November!
Does FOB help with LO? Yeah hes pretty good with the kids TBH :)
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? He always wanted a family young so he was really happy, no doubts at all.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Ah it just melted my heart both times when I seen him hold them for the first time...you could just see in his eyes how proud he was! 

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 2, Grace is 3.5, Theo is 18months
What is the best part about being a parent? Cuddles, Grace telling me she loves me :cloud9:
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Dealing with tantrums, moaning, whinging etc! Really draining!
What is your LO's temperament like? Grace is pretty laid back, although she does like a good old moan/whinge and is pretty high maintenance sometimes, typical girl really :haha: ... Theo is a very happy little boy, always smiling and very cheeky!! 
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Grace loves her little Vtech laptop and her dolls house, Theo loves playing with his little cars :thumbup: and Graces shopping trolley/dolls trolley :haha:


----------



## kandyfloss

How old are you? 18
How old were you when you got pregnant? 17
How far along were you when you found out? about a month
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? mixed, but came rond quickly
Were you in school when you were pregnant? no
Were you in school when LO arrived? no, should of been though
Was your pregnancy planned? to a degree 
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? 

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? yeah :)
Does FOB help with LO? yesss
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? we thought there was a complication, so very upset, but once we got the all clear happy hapy happy
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? 'Awwww' lol

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1, 2 months today :)
What is the best part about being a parent? all of it, seeing them develop daily
What is the hardest part of being a parent? worrying
What is your LO's temperament like? perfect, not a crier at all 
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? sleeping ! playing with baby wipes xx


----------



## LoisP

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you?
18
How old were you when you got pregnant?
17
How far along were you when you found out?
4/5 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?
Shocked, but supportive.
Were you in school when you were pregnant?
No, in fact, I wasn't doing ANYTHING with my life :S
Were you in school when LO arrived?
Nope
Was your pregnancy planned? 
Not trying not preventing. But STILL shocked by my pregnancy if that makes sence. :haha:
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? 
If i'm honest, there was a moment after the positive line showed up on the test, and I started to cry, that it came into my mind. But i'm glad it went away, I think it was just the fear and shock.

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB?
Yes
Does FOB help with LO?
Yes
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant?
He was over the moon!
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby?
He cried. Actually cried.

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they?
1, and he's nearly 5 months.
What is the best part about being a parent?
Knowing that this tiny little fragile person needs me and loves me more than anyone in the world, and feeling exactly the same way back.
What is the hardest part of being a parent?
The frustrations of not knowing whats up. The times when he is uncontrollably crying, and I just can't work out whats wrong. And his pain, and not being able to take it away. (teething, jabs...etc)
What is your LO's temperament like?
Stropy as hell. Stubborn, and has tantrums like a 5 year old. But he smiles alot, and he loves to be cuddled when he's tired, so got a bit of a split personality.
What is your LO's favorite activity right now?
Right now, his favourite activity is laying on his playmat, surrounded in toys, under his play-gym, with the radio on. He's happy for hours! (until he gets hungry)


----------



## annawrigley

LoisP said:


> Were you in school when you were pregnant?
> No, in fact, I wasn't doing ANYTHING with my life :S

Me neither lol x


----------



## holly2234

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you?
18
How old were you when you got pregnant?
17
How far along were you when you found out?
I knew before, but got a BFP about 7 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?
Family were happy, friends didnt really understand why i was happy
Were you in school when you were pregnant?
No.
Were you in school when LO arrived?
No.
Was your pregnancy planned? 
Yeah. 
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? 
No.

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB?
Yeah
Does FOB help with LO?
All the time
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant?
He was happy
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby?
He cried. Like everyone elses OH it seems!

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they?
One and she's nearly 8 weeks.
What is the best part about being a parent?
Everything :)
What is the hardest part of being a parent?
When she cries and i dont know why. Also lack of sleep. As soon as the sun comes up she thinks its morning. Its not!!!
What is your LO's temperament like?
Shes a bit of a drama queen. Likes a lot of attention.
What is your LO's favorite activity right now?
Bouncing in her chair and making lots of noise!


----------



## unconditional

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 18
How old were you when you got pregnant? 17
How far along were you when you found out? 4 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? family, good
Were you in school when you were pregnant? for a bit
Were you in school when LO arrived? no
Was your pregnancy planned? NTNP
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? no

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? yes
Does FOB help with LO? yes
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? happy
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? happy

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? just one 3weeks4days
What is the best part about being a parent? the smiles i get when she sees me or when i talk to her
What is the hardest part of being a parent? juggling all other tasks (right now anyways since im feeding on demand and she likes sleeping on me)
What is your LO's temperament like? very happy!
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? eating? lmao


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Were you in school when you were pregnant?
> No, in fact, I wasn't doing ANYTHING with my life :S
> 
> Me neither lol xClick to expand...

We are an inspiration to young girls everywhere ;)


----------



## GypsyDancer

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you?
21 now..shouldnt really be here :blush:
How old were you when you got pregnant?
19
How far along were you when you found out?
About 6 weeks i think
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?
Okay, surprisingly well
Were you in school when you were pregnant?
No, id finished my alevels
Were you in school when LO arrived?
No
Was your pregnancy planned? 
Not really
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? 
Once when i was about 16 weeks i went into panic mode and thought godd what am i doing i should put him up for adoption..it was only the fear talking

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB?
Yes
Does FOB help with LO?
When he can yes
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant?
PANIC! complete panic..then he calmed down and was exicted
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby?
Im not sure i was too out of it..i think he was very emotional


THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they?
Just 1, he's 7 months
What is the best part about being a parent?
Noticing every change he learns and seeing him develop..when he wakes up in the morning and gives me a big smile
What is the hardest part of being a parent?
Being so tired and exhausted but not being able to just sit down and relax because baby needs something..or days when your just in a bad mood and just want to be left alone..
What is your LO's temperament like?
Very good..ive been blessed..he has his moments but usually just because he's bored
What is your LO's favorite activity right now?[/QUOTE]
Hmm..Bouncing on his bum at the moment..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you?
16

How old were you when you got pregnant? 
15

How far along were you when you found out? 
14 weeks

How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? 
dad was angry, mom was a teen so was okay, friends congradulated me.

Were you in school when you were pregnant? 
for a month at the end of the yr

Were you in school when LO arrived?
Nope (online)

Was your pregnancy planned? 
No

Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? 
Nooo

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB?
No

Does FOB help with LO?
No

How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant?
Scared, Nervous

How did FOB react when he first saw the baby?
He cried 
:cloud9:

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they?
1 , he is nearly to and a half months

What is the best part about being a parent?
Smiles, Giggles

What is the hardest part of being a parent?
3 am playtime lol

What is your LO's temperament like?
Happy , happy, happy !

What is your LO's favorite activity right now? 
Tummy time


----------



## KaceysMummy

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 
*19 - 20 on Friday *
How old were you when you got pregnant? 
*17*
How far along were you when you found out? 
*8 weeks, I think*
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?
*Supportive but shocked I guess*
Were you in school when you were pregnant? 
*Nooope, was in college though*
Were you in school when LO arrived? 
*No*
Was your pregnancy planned? 
*Nope, although NTNP - thought it wouldn't happan to me *
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? 
*Not really*

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? 
*Yeah*
Does FOB help with LO? 
*Yeah*
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? 
*He was happy-ish, shocked and scared too...*
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? 
*He cried - never really seen him acted like that*

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 
*1 and she's 17 months*
What is the best part about being a parent? 
*Everything, the smiles, giggles...*
What is the hardest part of being a parent? 
*I don't really know tbh - when she's crabby and cries all the time...*
What is your LO's temperament like? 
*She likes her own way a lot  but she's always really happy and a lot of hard work *
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? 
*She loves really books and loves going park!*


----------



## annawrigley

LoisP said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Were you in school when you were pregnant?
> No, in fact, I wasn't doing ANYTHING with my life :S
> 
> Me neither lol xClick to expand...
> 
> We are an inspiration to young girls everywhere ;)Click to expand...

Going nowhere with your life? Dropped out of school and sitting at home all day? Do something interesting! Av a sprog!


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Were you in school when you were pregnant?
> No, in fact, I wasn't doing ANYTHING with my life :S
> 
> Me neither lol xClick to expand...
> 
> We are an inspiration to young girls everywhere ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Going nowhere with your life? Dropped out of school and sitting at home all day? Do something interesting! Av a sprog!Click to expand...

I can see it now... Big advertising posters everywhere.
'Why be bored at home watching Jeremy Kyle every single day, when you can have a baby to keep you occupied?'


----------



## 112110

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 17
How old were you when you got pregnant? 16
How far along were you when you found out? About 2 months
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? SURPRISED.
Were you in school when you were pregnant? Until about 6 months, then cyberschooled.
Were you in school when LO arrived? Cyber.
Was your pregnancy planned? NO
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Yes :nope:

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? NO
Does FOB help with LO? That's a joke right? :haha:
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Told me to do anything except keep it.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? He didn't really react at all, was just like ohai baby. 

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? One child, 5months old.
What is the best part about being a parent? Having someone to love and be loved by for the rest of my life :flower:
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Sacrifices I guess.
What is your LO's temperament like? :shrug: he likes pretty much everyone.
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Eating his fingers, entire hands/fists/arms and anything else he can get a hold of.


----------



## AriannasMama

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 21
How old were you when you got pregnant? 20
How far along were you when you found out? around 5-7 weeks.
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Surprised, but supportive.
Were you in school when you were pregnant? No.
Were you in school when LO arrived? No.
Was your pregnancy planned? Not really.
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Nope.

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? Yeah.
Does FOB help with LO? Yup.
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? He was excited.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Just stared at her and smiled :).

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1, she's almost 7 months.
What is the best part about being a parent? Pretty much all of it.
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Exhaustion, lol.
What is your LO's temperament like? She's very social, a bit of a ham, and a drama queen! lol.
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Yelling, screaming, babbling, and scooting around, lol.


----------



## xgem27x

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 19
How old were you when you got pregnant? 17
How far along were you when you found out? 6 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? they expected it lol... shocked when we found out it was twins though haha
Were you in school when you were pregnant? college
Were you in school when LO arrived? no, i left college early due to not being able to friggin walk without my hips dislocating lol!!
Was your pregnancy planned? yup, after a m/c
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? never

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? yup and engaged 
Does FOB help with LO? yeah, he's great with them
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? happy - although probs a bit disappointed that we wouldnt be having sex 5 times a day... i really wanted a baby haha! :blush:
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? just amazement i think, he waited til i woke up so we could go see them together, they were so tiny it was unreal

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 2 and they are 10 months old
What is the best part about being a parent? how much they make me smile with their cheekiness and stupidness
What is the hardest part of being a parent? having to change TWO stinky nappies lol
What is your LO's temperament like? very content, i have been told by too many people that they are the happiest babies they've ever met, because they smile ALL THE TIME... and they slept through the nights since we brought them home :thumbup:
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? crawling around getting up to no good, maxxie is eating my sandals right now, and frazer is in the laundry basket... you see what i mean!!


----------



## emmylou92

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? *18*
How old were you when you got pregnant? *17*
How far along were you when you found out?*7 weeks*
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?*happy*
Were you in school when you were pregnant?* no working as a plumber *
Were you in school when LO arrived?
Was your pregnancy planned? *yes*
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? *nope*

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB?*yes*
Does FOB help with LO?*yes*
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant?*yes he was very happy*
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby?*over the moon*

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they?*1 she is 3 months*
What is the best part about being a parent?*spending time with my girl laughing and playing..and just having a snuggle*
What is the hardest part of being a parent?*not knowing if im doing the right thing by my daughter *
What is your LO's temperament like?*She is amazing she is in bed by 7pm and dosent wake till 8am. then she is awake most if the day and very smileee and gigglee*
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? *Clap a pandys and bath time...oh and bottle time *


----------



## faolan5109

THE PREGNANCY
How old are you?19
How old were you when you got pregnant?18
How far along were you when you found out?7 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? they were supportive to my face at least
Were you in school when you were pregnant? no
Were you in school when LO arrived?no
Was your pregnancy planned?Hell no
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? I tried to but I could not bring myself to.

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? No
Does FOB help with LO?lol
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? he got real quiet and didnt say anything
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? Was not there

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1 and almost a year
What is the best part about being a parent? getting to watch him grow
What is the hardest part of being a parent? deal with his dad
What is your LO's temperament like? busy!
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? CLimbing on everything


----------



## bumpy_j

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you? 19
How old were you when you got pregnant? 18
How far along were you when you found out? Errm 4ish weeks?
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? Oh, fuck, ok, cool....what are you gonna do? oh keep it? that's cool I suppose...OH, YOU'RE HAVING A BABY MAN THATS..THATS MADNESS

a few said they weren't surprised, aha


family a little more conservative but okay, haven't talked to daddy invernizzi since mumma told him though
Were you in school when you were pregnant? no...i was working at wilkinsons, just dropped out of college for the 2nd time
Were you in school when LO arrived? no
Was your pregnancy planned? nope!
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? yes both very carefully, considered going for the 'a' but mum found my pregnacare vitamins and then the worst was over. the adoption system in the UK is pretty poor so that route was crossed out quite quickly

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? yes
Does FOB help with LO? yeah...
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? threw my pregnancy test against the wall, shed a tear but was very supportive 
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? criiied but i was too drugged up to remember it properly. mumma says he was properly weeping though. then he ran out of the room retching when the placenta arrived cos he didnt realize that happened? bit of a ruiner

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? 1 - 10weeks
What is the best part about being a parent? the smiiiles and the dependence and all the babbles and bonding moments and buying baby stuff.
What is the hardest part of being a parent? money, those times when you just don't know whats wrong with him, not being able to have a selfish day
What is your LO's temperament like? happy, bright, some drama moments but could be worse
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? turning his head 180degrees to watch tv when mummys trying to talk to him


----------



## Thaynes

THE PREGNANCY 
How old are you?19
How old were you when you got pregnant?17
How far along were you when you found out?Well I always knew I about the pregnancy even more the beginning I just knew. I felt different. I didn't actually see a DR or make it public until about 24 weeks. I had my reason that I still stick by because I believe it benefited myself and LO in the long run. 
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy?Well actually. Just annoyed that I waited so long to tell them. 
Were you in school when you were pregnant? From January my senior year by Dr set due date to graduation May 29. 
Were you in school when LO arrived?In the 5 or sixth week into my first semester in college. 
Was your pregnancy planned? Not at all. Took my pill everyday. 
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? Never. That's one of the reasons why we didn't. By the time we told I pretty sure its past the "A" deadlines. We knew OH's one friend would try to bother me about doing that. Adoption well, we knew we couldn't ever give up our LO. He was to important to us. 
k
THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB?Married
Does FOB help with LO?He keeps him while I'm at school along with my nephew. 
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? Amazing. He knew we would be good parents and that we loved each other. 
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby?Amazed, confused, mystified, happy, and loving. All that I ask for. 

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? Mikey very close to seven months
What is the best part about being a parent? Waking up to my LO rubbing my face with a big smile and a look saying I'm his whole work. 
What is the hardest part of being a parent?Knowing everyday that OH and I being so young may cause him troubles as a child
What is your LO's temperament like?Pretty good, very happy and loving, picky eater, slightly lazy with somethings, and loves everyone it seems. What is your LO's favorite activity right now?Playing with red toys, sleeping, or Laughing/playing. He does all pretty equally.


----------



## lb

THE PREGNANCY
How old are you? 19
How old were you when you got pregnant? 18
How far along were you when you found out? 4 weeks
How did your friends and family react to your pregnancy? My family was mad, shocked, and eventually came around. James' family was incredibly supportive. I lost a lot of friends, but I did gain plenty of new ones.
Were you in school when you were pregnant? I had just finished my freshman year of college
Were you in school when LO arrived? I took this semester off
Was your pregnancy planned? pleasant little surprise :)
Did you ever consider the other options (adoption/"A")? no SIR

THE FATHER
Are you still with FOB? no :(
Does FOB help with LO? um, he pays for formula and MIGHT watch her once a week. :\
How did FOB react when he found out you were pregnant? He was thrilled.
How did FOB react when he first saw the baby? He cried. 

THE BABY
How many children do you have, and how old are they? just one. She's 11.5 weeks old
What is the best part about being a parent? Watching her grow and develop. And smile :)
What is the hardest part of being a parent? Not having any help. I would love a daily shower.
What is your LO's temperament like? She's happy the first half of the day, but sickly and fussy after I leave for work.
What is your LO's favorite activity right now? Playing under her new gym and watching the lights.


----------

